# Advice . . . Please!!!



## pureandnatural (Jan 26, 2009)

O.K Here it goes:

Last Month when my phone bill arrived, it was the first time that our phone bill was over $120.00. When I called our carrier to see what was wrong they stated that there my husbands line went over on text messaging. . . .which then made our phone bill $181.22. Trusting my husband, I told him about it, called the cellular comapany back and increased his text messaging plan . no questions asked!

Well, One day while at work, I go online and look at the detailed bill to see why our texting was so high . .to see who he was texting so much to. There was a number that I was unfamiliar with, and picture mails that had been sent in the early mornings! I confronted him about it, and of course he lied, made up stories, and then finally told the truth . . .He was planning on cheating with me. The picture mails that he sent was all him (she never sent any). He went after her and she followed. He's touched her breast, but that's it and . . . she JUST turned 18. . .he knew she was 17 when it all started. He's a 29year old man. 

I need advice . .some real advice b/c I am so hurt and lost! We have 2 children together and I never would have thought that this would have happened. The people that I've told can't believe it . .he just never seemed like that type of guy.

Since then (which was only this Friday) I've talked to him and the other girl and of course he is apologetic. When this all started (Friday) I told him to leave the house. I just don't know what to do after this week! My sister came from out of town to help me with the children while I'm at work and she has to go back home after next week. 

Oh. by the way: My history . . .my husband met this girl while he was in school! In order for him to go to school, he quit his day time job, I've been the one working, while he's been taking care of the kids everyday!! I'm destroyed right now!!

Please Help!!!


----------



## pureandnatural (Jan 26, 2009)

Mommy22 Thank you for replying! All this past weekend he has called, been apologetic, etc. . .and I want to believe it'll be a 1 time thing. Do I love him . .yes . . but I just don't want to look stupid for taking him back (mainly b/c he pursued her). Right now, really my heart heart alot to think about answering those questions. Do I love him . . .yes I do. and he says he is completely willing to do anything to make it work (but isn't that what he is suppose to say)? 

His reason . .really makes no sense at all! It's like he doesn't really have one. I know it's early, and I'm really hurting right now!! 

And your right about not telling to many people. . . . .


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

pureandnatural said:


> Mommy22 Thank you for replying! All this past weekend he has called, been apologetic, etc. . .and I want to believe it'll be a 1 time thing. Do I love him . .yes . . but I just don't want to look stupid for taking him back (mainly b/c he pursued her). Right now, really my heart heart alot to think about answering those questions. Do I love him . . .yes I do. and he says he is completely willing to do anything to make it work (but isn't that what he is suppose to say)?
> 
> His reason . .really makes no sense at all! It's like he doesn't really have one. I know it's early, and I'm really hurting right now!!
> 
> And your right about not telling to many people. . . . .


What was the reason?

And whether you do or don't take him back, whatever the decision, it should never be about any other people besides you and your husband. Don't worry if you think you'll look stupid for taking him back or if you'll look mean for not taking him back or anything of the sort... I know you'll think about it, but it shouldn't factor into your decision.


----------



## lostangel78 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sorry that happened to you but I could NEVER take my husband back. I have always felt that once a cheater always a cheater, same rule applies for a liar. Seriously, had he not gotten caught would it only have been a 1 time thing? I doubt it. Integrity means to be good when no one is looking. I wish you the best of luck and remember this is how I feel , do what you feel in your heart is right for you and your kids.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

I would suggest finding out what he was missing in your relationship. Divorce is explosive and has long term issues and in itself is its own problem. If you are able to work through it, try it. I did and it worked out well (boy was it hard and this site helped me a lot). I don’t agree with once a cheater…..I know my wife better than ever now, and I trust her 100%.


----------

